# Vorbereitung Fischerprüfung



## Rob Robberson (18. September 2021)

Ich möchte mich auf die Fischerprüfung in NRW vorbereiten.
Am günstigsten wäre es, ein entsprechendes Buch zu kaufen.
Gibt es ein besonders empfehlenswertes?
Ein Problem gibt es aber: Das waidgerechte zusammenbauen der Ruten.
Ich habe keine Freunde, die Angeln.
Wie könnte ich das Lernen?
Oder doch besser einen online Kurs buchen?
Live Kurse fallen bei mir raus.

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Bomeo (18. September 2021)

Ohwei, also am einfachsten wäre es, wenn du dir einen Verein suchst, der die Prüfung und die Kurse macht. Dann lernst du im Regelfall alles was du wissen musst und kannst dir auch in der Gerätekunde alles in Ruhe anschauen.
2. Alternative wäre die Prüfung bei fishingking zu machen. Die Kurse und das Lernmaterial was du da bekommst ist echt gut.

Was das aufbauen einer Rute angeht ist Waidgerecht ein ziemlich weitläufiger Begriff.... Es kommt darauf an, was du damit vor hast.
Das einfachste wäre, wenn du dir eine Angel kaufst und den Aufbau einfach übst. Es gibt recht günstige Modelle die auch im großen und Ganzen was taugen.
Nur mal als Beispiel für ein Komplettset:








						DAM Karpfenrute 3,60m 2,5lbs & Spro Rolle & Daiwa Schnur Karpfen Angelset Combo | Ihr Angelshop für Angelsport und Angelausrüstung
					

Angeln-Shop.de - Der Fachversand für Raubfisch & Meeresangeln. DAM Karpfenrute 3,60m 2,5lbs & Spro Rolle & Daiwa Schnur Karpfen Angelset Combo hier günstig bestellen.




					www.angeln-shop.de
				




Ich hau dir zu diesem Thema einfach mal ein paar Links rein die dir helfen könnten:













						Grinner-Knoten
					

Der Grinner ist der Knoten, den ich beim Angeln am häufigsten verwende. Vor allem für geflochtene Schnüre ist er meine Nummer eins, denn er bietet eine sehr hohe Knotenfestigkeit. Bis über 90 Prozent der ursprünglichen Tragkraft bleiben bei Geflochtener erhalten! Er lässt sich aber auch prima...




					www.doctor-catch.com
				











						Einfacher Clinch-Knoten
					

Er ist der Angelknoten schlechthin – der auch Klammerknoten oder schlicht Wirbelknoten genannte Clinch. Genutzt wird er vor allem, um Wirbel, Haken und andere Kleinteile mit Öse an der Schnur zu befestigen. Den besten Job macht er in Verbindung mit monofiler Schnur. Bei dehnungsarmer, glatter...




					www.doctor-catch.com
				











						Schlaufenknoten
					

Eine Schlaufe sollte jeder Angler binden können, denn sie ist sehr gefragt. Am häufigsten wird sie in das Ende von Vorfächern gebunden, um diese dann in einen Karabinerwirbel einhängen zu können. Doch auch für diverse Montagen braucht Ihr immer wieder Schlaufen. Den gebräuchlichsten...




					www.doctor-catch.com
				











						Grinner-Spulenknoten
					

Der Grinner, oder auch Uni-Knot, ist nicht nur ein toller Knoten zum Anbinden von Wirbeln oder Haken. Er eignet sich auch ganz hervorragend als Spulenachsenknoten und ist vor allem viel einfacher zu binden als viele andere zu diesem Zweck erdachte Angelknoten. Dabei eignet er sich prima sowohl...




					www.doctor-catch.com
				




Ich bin mir auch ziemlich sicher, dass dir bei Fragen hier einige gerne weiterhelfen.
LG


----------



## nostradamus (18. September 2021)

Hi
die Fragen werden doch bestimmt veröffentlicht. Die Antworten nachschauen, die man nicht kennt und gut ist! Sind doch glaube nur 300 Fragen,.,.


----------



## Rob Robberson (18. September 2021)

Bomeo:









						Angelschein NRW – Vorbereitungslehrgang zum Fischereischein online machen
					

Angelschein Online-Kurs für NRW Nordrhein-Westfalen ❤️ Vorbereitung der Prüfung einfach per Smartphone, Tablet oder Computer ⚡ online machen.




					www.beute-fieber.de
				




Der Kurs ist günstiger als der von Fishing King. Kann man den auch empfehlen?
Ausrüstung muss ich mir ja eh zulegen. Gibt es auch günstige allround Ruten die was taugen?
Bin totaler Anfänger, von daher seht es mir nach, wenn ich die ein oder andere "dumme" Frage stelle.


----------



## hanzz (18. September 2021)

Hier nochmal für mich die beste Seite zum üben 
Theorie mit Fragenkatalog und e-learning Modul






						Fischerprüfung -theoretische Prüfung- – Angelverein Nienborg Dinkel e.V.
					






					asv-nienborg.de
				




Praktischer Teil





						Fischerprüfung -praktische Prüfung- – Angelverein Nienborg Dinkel e.V.
					






					asv-nienborg.de
				




Und hier die Fischkarten








						Fische in Nordrhein-Westfalen
					

Karten mit den Fischarten der Fischerprüfung




					webshop.lfv-westfalen.de
				




Dann heißt es nur noch so lange lernen, bis man es auswendig kann.


----------



## Bomeo (19. September 2021)

Rob Robberson schrieb:


> Der Kurs ist günstiger als der von Fishing King. Kann man den auch empfehlen?


Das kann ich dir wirklich nicht beantworten. Ich habe noch nie einen Onlinekurs beigewohnt. Ich habe nur von ein paar Anfängern gehört, dass fishingking eben gut sein soll und alles soweit reibungslos geklappt hat. Ich glaube die werben auch damit, das Geld zurückzuzahlen wenn man die Prüfung nicht schafft.
Mit dem Code IGA5 bekommst du wohl bei fishingking auch Rabat.



Rob Robberson schrieb:


> Ausrüstung muss ich mir ja eh zulegen. Gibt es auch günstige allround Ruten die was taugen?


Allroundruten gibt es aber das bedeutet nicht, dass man sie für alles nehmen kann / sollte. Es kommt sehr stark darauf an was du eben beangeln willst.
Forelle / Barsch
Zander / Hecht

Karpfen / Weißfisch
Oder speziell Wels?

Willst du lieber Ansitzangeln, Spinnfischen, Stippen oder was schwebt dir sonst vor?

Shops preisen gerne sogenannte "Allrounder Combos" an mit denen man auf Barsch, Forelle, Zander, Hecht und Karpfen angeln kann... Aber sobald eine Rute Hecht / Karpfentauglich ist, ist sie für Barsch und Forelle mit Sicherheit zu steif und für Zander wohl auch.
Es gibt von Balzer Ruten mit Wechselspitzen in verschiedenen Härten und auch Daiwa bietet günstige und sehr gute Ruten an aber:
Überlege dir mal genau was du am Anfang machen bzw. erreichen willst, wie viel Zaster du etwa dafür übrig hast und mach am besten damit ein neues Thema im Forum auf. Dann werden dir mit Sicherheit einige Vorschläge gemacht.

Wenn du dich für Videos interessierst, kann ich dir Matze Koch empfehlen. Der erklärt recht viel ziemlich anfängerfreundlich.


----------



## Orothred (19. September 2021)

Rob Robberson schrieb:


> Bomeo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zur Frage nach Allround-Einsteiger-Zeugs: Diese Kombi hatte ich vor kurzem erst einer Anfängerin zusammengestellt, ich denke, damit kann man erstmal einiges machen:

*Ich bin eine Rute*
*Ich bin eine Rolle
Ich bin eine Schnur*


Ansonsten:
1. Ich kann Fishing-King wärmstens empfehlen, hab dort selber meinen Kurs für den Schein gemacht
2. Versuch nicht, zu sparen. Wird nicht klappen ;-)


----------



## AllesAusHolz (19. September 2021)

Bomeo schrieb:


> also am einfachsten wäre es, wenn du dir einen Verein suchst


der Meinung bin ich auch, alte Hasen kannst du auch fragen und du bekommst meist bei einem kühlen Bierchen auch ein paar Tipps die dir kein Online...... geben wird oder kann, auch das macht es aus von und mit den alten Hasen lernen und wo geht das besser als in einem Verein deines Vertrauens. Von denen kannst du auch mal ein paar alte Methoden aufschnappen die durch den ganz hi tech Kram in Vergessenheit geraten sind, nur ein Beispiel wie viele gehen heute noch mit Kartoffel oder Flocke auf Karpfen angeln und erfreuen sich wenn der Waggler entweder aus dem Wasser schießt oder wie ein Torpedo absaust. Leider kennen ja nur noch sehr viele Boilies und elektronischen Bissanzeiger ............. meine Meinung


----------



## Orothred (19. September 2021)

AllesAusHolz schrieb:


> wie viele gehen heute noch mit Kartoffel oder Flocke auf Karpfen angeln und erfreuen sich wenn der Waggler entweder aus dem Wasser schießt oder wie ein Torpedo absaust.



Ich....trotz Schein über Onlinekurs


----------



## AllesAusHolz (19. September 2021)

Orothred schrieb:


> Ich....trotz Schein über Onlinekurs


weiter so


----------



## Rob Robberson (19. September 2021)

Ich habe mich jetzt für den Kurs von Beute Fieber entschieden. Bin mal gespannt wie der wird.
Danke für eure ganzen Tipps. Werde für die Angelausrüstung einen neuen Thread aufmachen.


----------



## Rob Robberson (13. Januar 2022)

Habe mich jetzt für die Fischerprüfung im März angemeldet und fange an mich darauf vorzubereiten.
Bei den Fischbildern, wo man die Arten erkennen muss, ist es kein Multiple Choice oder?
Also ich bekomme nur das Bild des Fisches, ohne vorgegebene Antwortmöglichkeiten.
Richtig?
Und bei den anderen Kategorien wie Allg. Fischkunde und Gesetzeskunde ist es dann Multiple Choice?


----------



## Orothred (13. Januar 2022)

Genau so ist es


----------



## Rob Robberson (14. Januar 2022)

Gut, dann weiß ich da bescheid.
Wenn ich in einem Teil der Prüfung durch falle, sagen wir z.B. im Rutenbau. Kann ich die Prüfung dann nachholen und muss ich alles nachholen oder nur den Teil, in dem ich durch gefallen bin?


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Januar 2022)

Rob Robberson schrieb:


> Kann ich die Prüfung dann nachholen und muss ich alles nachholen oder nur den Teil, in dem ich durch gefallen bin?


Du kannst die Prüfung wiederholen, die machen sich allerdings nicht die Mühe und machen dann nur eine teilweise Überprüfung deines Wissens.
Und mach dich mal nicht verrückt, ich behaupte diese Prüfung kann jeder schaffen, mit einem IQ von über 70.
Ich habe vor Jahren einen jungen Mann durch die Prüfung begleitet, der nicht gerade der Hellste war, sogar beim Mofaführerschein ist er durch gefallen und die Angelprüfung hat er dann doch im zweiten Anlauf geschafft.

Jürgen


----------



## zokker (15. Januar 2022)




----------



## rhinefisher (15. Januar 2022)

Rob Robberson schrieb:


> Ein Problem gibt es aber: Das waidgerechte zusammenbauen der Ruten.
> Ich habe keine Freunde, die Angeln.
> Wie könnte ich das Lernen?



Wenn Du es bis an den Krefelder Rhein schaffen kannst, gebe ich dir ein zwei kostenlose Unterrichtsstunden und dann weißte mehr.. .


----------



## Rob Robberson (15. Januar 2022)

Taxidermist: Gut zu Wissen.
rhinefisher : Danke für das Angebot. Da ich Bottroper bin ist die Strecke gar nicht so weit. Komme im März gerne drauf zurück. Gruß


----------



## Barschkanone (22. Februar 2022)

Rob Robberson schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich auf die Fischerprüfung in NRW vorbereiten.
> Am günstigsten wäre es, ein entsprechendes Buch zu kaufen.
> Gibt es ein besonders empfehlenswertes?
> Ein Problem gibt es aber: Das waidgerechte zusammenbauen der Ruten.
> ...


2 Angelkollegen und ich haben zusammen bei www.deinangelschein.de den Lappen gemacht. Hat die meisten Videos, über 70, und wir fanden diesen Angelrutenbausimulator oder wie dat Ding heisst, wo man mit der Maus alle Teile herumziehen und ansehen kann, ganz fein.  Für 98 Euro (keine Ahnung, ob das noch soviel kostet) auf jeden Fall das Geld wert.


----------



## Mescalero (22. Februar 2022)

Es gibt auch eine App, die kostet etwas (weniger als 10 €). Leider weiß ich nicht mehr wie die heißt. 
Hat verschiedene Algorithmen zum Lernen, fragt z.B. nur noch falsch beantwortete Fragen ab usw. Besser als ein Buch.


----------

